# 12 egg yolks and counting, what to make?



## mano (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm losing weight by eating egg whites, so what should I make for the rest of the family with the yolks?


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 24, 2013)

Brulees


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 24, 2013)

Mayonnaise


----------



## wellminded1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Cured yolks, then shave them like tasty bits of parmesan. I suggest a miso cure.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 24, 2013)

Hollandaise in the morning
Hollandaise in the evening
Hollandaise at suppertime
When you can have Hollandaise on a bagel, you can have Hollandaise any time!
(sung to the tune of the bagel bites commercial)


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 24, 2013)

One kid loves macaroons and one kid loves key lime pie. Not exactly diet food but how we use them. Speaking of diet food, the egg yolks make a great custard base for frozen yogurt and ice cream. Good luck with the diet.


----------



## jayhay (Apr 24, 2013)

Fresh pasta dough!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 24, 2013)

mano said:


> I'm losing weight by eating egg whites, so what should I make for the rest of the family with the yolks?



My dog is a beneficiary of my leftover egg yolks (I sometimes use 2 egg yolks in 3-4 eggs omelet, so he gets the remaining 2, spread over a few meals). I think I would have riot at home if I tried to use the yolks for other purposes.

M


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 24, 2013)

Frozen custard! 

-AJ


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 24, 2013)

No egg yolks?!?!?! What the hell do you put on your grits??? :eyebrow:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 24, 2013)

i would add an egg yolk or two the the families scramble. the extra fat makes a super fluffy and light scramble. provided you dont overcook and squeeze out any water.

when i eat egg whites, i toss the yolk.


----------



## mano (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks all. This helps a lot:

http://www.fortysomething.ca/2010/04/recipes_to_use_up_extra_egg_yo.php

Marko, no dog


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm interested in the cured yolk idea? Never seen or heard of that.


----------



## stevenStefano (Apr 24, 2013)

Ice cream?


----------



## wellminded1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> I'm interested in the cured yolk idea? Never seen or heard of that.



Just google it, lots of ideas out there.some cure in a meringue, or a salt and sugar mix. I like miso myself.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 24, 2013)

lemon curd!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just red Belly to Bacon method of cured yolks, so... 5 yolks in th salt it is. The guys here at the bistro are a little hesitant to this kind of thing, but they are just as excited as I am. I love stumbling on new things to try like this. I love this place for that very reason


----------



## panda (Apr 30, 2013)

make fresh mayo


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the anchovy or gochuchang cured yolks idea. I'm totally stealing that!


----------



## Chefdog (Apr 30, 2013)

jayhay said:


> Fresh pasta dough!


+1 


WildBoar said:


> lemon curd!


+2. Getting closer to berry season, a match made in heaven!


----------



## Troy G (Apr 30, 2013)

mano said:


> I'm losing weight by eating egg whites, so what should I make for the rest of the family with the yolks?



Get yourself a Yellow Lab, make your egg white omlet, mix the yokes into your Lab's dog food. Wait a couple of hours and then enjoy the smell of stinky dog farts. Its a win win situation.


----------



## jazzybadger (Apr 30, 2013)

I use spare egg yolks to make that egg lemon sauce... whatever it's called, for stuffed cabbage rolls. Mmmm, cabbage rolls.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2013)

wellminded1 said:


> Cured yolks, then shave them like tasty bits of parmesan. I suggest a miso cure.



This sounds interesting, I will be doing some miso cured yolks this week.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 30, 2013)

After this thread, I have 16 yolks curing in 4 different ways. Look forward to my cured yolk thread soon. Will be "unpacking" th from salt/miso/dehydrated fish sauce (my own concoction) tomorrow morning.


----------



## markenki (May 1, 2013)

Caesar salad dressing.


----------

